# Phoenix 540 embroidery machine Is It A Good Machine



## printchic (Apr 3, 2006)

I have the opportunity to take possesion of a Phoenix 540 embroidery machine single head machine. I can't find any documentation or info anywhere online about it.

I wanted to find out if anyone owns or know of this machine and can tell me something about it.

If I were to get it I wanted to turn my own graphics into embrodiery files. I am considering creative drawings for this. My graphics are drawing in vector format.

Any tips, advice would be greatly appreciated.


----------

